# Short Term Visa Extension?



## kazslo (Jun 7, 2010)

I know I'm being hopeful here, but...

Does anyone know if its possible to get just a short term visa extension? My current no inmigrante rentista expires October 21. My main concern is that I will hopefully qualify for a different visa under the new law, which will also give me a work permission. So I'd be double paying, getting my visa extended (god-willing) oct 21, then in November having to change it to a new one. My less pressing concern is that I have the opportunity to do some work in the US for roughly the whole month of october. That mean I'd have to pay to renew my visa, then pay for permission to leave the country while my extension is being process, then possibly pay for a new visa. 

Its all about cost reduction for me - if I could get a 30 day extension all of my problems would be solved. I was also thinking what if I don't renew, and go back to the US in october. Upon entry to Mexico at the end of the month, would I need an FMT and then follow procedure? Or would I have to pay a fine for not renewing?


And lastly - I have read that I won't have to show proof of income again for renewals. Is that correct or should I get my bank papers in order?

THANKS!


----------



## DNP (May 3, 2011)

kazslo said:


> I know I'm being hopeful here, but...
> 
> Does anyone know if its possible to get just a short term visa extension? My current no inmigrante rentista expires October 21. My main concern is that I will hopefully qualify for a different visa under the new law, which will also give me a work permission. So I'd be double paying, getting my visa extended (god-willing) oct 21, then in November having to change it to a new one. My less pressing concern is that I have the opportunity to do some work in the US for roughly the whole month of october. That mean I'd have to pay to renew my visa, then pay for permission to leave the country while my extension is being process, then possibly pay for a new visa.
> 
> ...


What would you do if there were no changes coming up?


----------



## kazslo (Jun 7, 2010)

DNP said:


> What you do if there were no changes coming up?


Renew, and have my current visa type for another year. But based on what I read so far, I'll hopefully qualify for a permanent resident visa, which would serve me much better than my no inmigrante rentista. I'd much rather NOT pay in full twice if there is another way.


----------



## DNP (May 3, 2011)

kazslo said:


> Renew, and have my current visa type for another year. But based on what I read so far, I'll hopefully qualify for a permanent resident visa, which would serve me much better than my no inmigrante rentista. I'd much rather NOT pay in full twice if there is another way.


Renew for another year.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

DNP said:


> Renew for another year.


I agree. The new rules won't be in place until November and even that is not definite. And no one really knows how they will be interpreted. I think the fee to renew your visa will be well spent. It is pretty quick to renew so I don't see why you should have to pay a fee to leave while it is being processed. You can apply for the new year now. The rule is 30 working days in advance.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

No, you may not get a visa extension; they just don't do it.
You are presently 'no inmigrante' and you may go to the online site/INM at this very moment and apply to change your status to 'inmigrante lucrativa'. You don't have to wait for the 30 day renewal window to do that. Create the necessary forms, gather up your other documents, write the letter, get your employer to provide the tax information, etc. and present it all to INM ASAP. You can probably get it done in a week or two. We just did it ourselves; from 'no inmigrante rentista' to 'inmigrante rentista'. Note that if you work, you may have to get rid of a US vehicle, if you have one.


----------



## PinkChili2 (Sep 19, 2011)

I wouldn't count on the new stuff taking effect on time.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

If you are presently 'inmigrante' (old FM2) and have five years at your next scheduled renewal; and, if that is before the new rules go into effect, just apply for 'inmigrado'. Then, you will automatically become 'residente permanente' on the subsequent renewal. That will allow you to work.


----------



## kazslo (Jun 7, 2010)

Forgot to update - I put off my trip to the US until a couple weeks ago. Ended up just renewing my current visa. They did ask for my financial statements again, this time telling me to convert any usd deposits to pesos and total them up at the end of the page. To my surprise - RENEWED VISA WAS READY THE NEXT DAY! Probably the most efficient process/office I've been do in Mexico yet (INM Xalapa).


And its a good thing I didn't put my money on the new rules being delt out by Nov. 1st...


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

kazslo said:


> To my surprise - RENEWED VISA WAS READY THE NEXT DAY! Probably the most efficient process/office I've been do in Mexico yet (INM Xalapa)


From what I have read, people from places other than Xalapa have had so many problems with visas. Yet, here, the INM agency is very helpful and efficient. I never had problems there.


----------

